# Mot Today,



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

The garage has just phoned with the list: 

1. Offside drop link - Â£18

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.

etc etc


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Try another Mot station, preferably one that does not do repairs, before starting or getting the work done. You may find that only half the number of items fail, as they have no interest in doing the remedial work.

Failing that, Flog it !.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

That's fine advice. However I know and trust my garage, and if they say that these extensive repairs are required, then these extensive repairs ARE required.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

In which case - flog it !.

There have been a few recent postings on how little cars are fetching in the UK at the moment, chances are your garage bill is going to exceed the value of your old car, or the purchase price of a decent used car at auction.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

But I love it, and I'll continue to spend daft money on it!


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

I had a T5 coupe (think it has the R engine). What a car that was. Didn't corner or stop too well but get it on the straight and it flew! Sold that as large bills loomed and volvo parts not cheap. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Filterlab said:


> But I love it, and I'll continue to spend daft money on it!


In which case, it'll be money very well invested. If it's a motor you love, rather than a mere means of getting from A to B, then spend. spend spend.

Volvo parts are usually very expensive, for non safety critical spares I'd be tempted to go to GSF or Europarts and save a small fortune. I have a V40 1.9TD, and I hate it, the build quality is nowhere near as good as the old 240 I previously owned, But, as a cheap comfortable way of getting from a to b, it'll do for the time being.

Do you use the owners club forum ? http://www.volvoforums.org.uk/


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I had a Volvo 740 (bought for fun, I love the shape :huh: ) and the Volvo forum was very helpful for cheap parts. That car was built like tank, just ran out of space to park it. The 740, last good car Volvo made IMO and I'd like another and a 240 as well  .


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I had a Volvo 740 GLE injection with electrics and black leather.

It went like stink on the motorway and 2nd gear acceleration was phenominal

It did start to cost me though in repairs so I traded it in for a Saxo.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Go to GSF and see if they will do you a discount if you get all the parts at once. While you trust your garage i doubt that they are passing on the savings of the parts


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I hope everyone is acknowledging the irony here. Maybe I should have been more clear in my original jest.

My 171,000 miler Volvo S70 T5 required only one Â£18 component to pass its MOT today. Nothing else needed doing, at all, whatsoever - nothing, not a thing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Filterlab said:


> I hope everyone is acknowledging the irony here. Maybe I should have been more clear in my original jest.
> 
> My 171,000 miler Volvo S70 T5 required only one Â£18 component to pass its MOT today. Nothing else needed doing, at all, whatsoever - nothing, not a thing.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

catflem said:


>


:lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

T5, best car Volvo ever made.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks like it went over a few of us then


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Filterlab said:


> Nothing else needed doing, at all, whatsoever - nothing, not a thing.


I had a V plate S40 1.6 then a 53 plate S40 1.8. Every time they went near the garage they needed a new bulb. It became rather predictable


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

MarkF said:


> T5, best car Volvo ever made.


Would certainly agree with that.



mattbeef said:


> Looks like it went over a few of us then


It was my fault, sometimes I'm too cryptic for my own good.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Filterlab said:


> I hope everyone is acknowledging the irony here. Maybe I should have been more clear in my original jest.
> 
> My 171,000 miler Volvo S70 T5 required only one Â£18 component to pass its MOT today. Nothing else needed doing, at all, whatsoever - nothing, not a thing.


I did..................but let it ride :lol:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Used to see a guy I knew that had a yellow T5 when I was driving through Glencoe sometimes. Sometimes was good fun as I drove a Prodrive Scooby at the time.

Alasdair


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Alas said:


> Sometimes was good fun as I drove a Prodrive Scooby at the time.
> 
> Alasdair


Sounds like a fun event, they're quite close matches performance wise. Mine's warmed slightly, but it's all about the torque rather than the outright power.


----------



## Pokie (Dec 1, 2007)

Filterlab said:


> I hope everyone is acknowledging the irony here. Maybe I should have been more clear in my original jest.
> 
> My 171,000 miler Volvo S70 T5 required only one Â£18 component to pass its MOT today. Nothing else needed doing, at all, whatsoever - nothing, not a thing.





Filterlab said:


> That's fine advice. However I know and trust my garage, and if they say that *these *extensive repairs are required, then *these *extensive repairs ARE required.


 :blink:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Context. Quoted out of order.

Pokie, have you not got anything better to do other than study what I've written and follow such with meaningless comments?


----------



## Pokie (Dec 1, 2007)

Filterlab said:


> Context. Quoted out of order.
> 
> Pokie, have you not got anything better to do other than study what I've written and follow such with meaningless comments?


Meaningless threads deserve meaningless comments


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Pokie said:


> Filterlab said:
> 
> 
> > Context. Quoted out of order.
> ...


Wasn't meaningless at all......was a bit of fun.......well I appreciated it :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Said Goodbye to my faithful old Honda yesterday :cry2: after 11 years reliable service...










Was still going strong, after just under 170k miles... but the allure of something new & shiny was too much.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I has an Accord for a short while, lovely car and nicely made. No doubt it's still running perfectly. Quality cars Hondas.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Boxbrownie said:


> Wasn't meaningless at all......was a bit of fun.......well I appreciated it :tongue2: :lol:


:lol: Thanks Boxy, I do believe we have a sour puss in our midst, one whom has the hump about nothing at all. :lol: :lol: Poor sad git (as Rik Mayall would say). :lol:


----------



## Pokie (Dec 1, 2007)

Filterlab said:


> Poor sad git (as Rik Mayall would say). :lol:


That sentiment recipriocated 100%


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Pokie said:


> Filterlab said:
> 
> 
> > Poor sad git (as Rik Mayall would say). :lol:
> ...


I'm sure Rik Mayall will be very upset. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

langtoftlad said:


> Said Goodbye to my faithful old Honda yesterday :cry2: after 11 years reliable service...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steve why has your neighbor got a Spedo painted on the side of their house


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Pokie said:


> Filterlab said:
> 
> 
> > Poor sad git (as Rik Mayall would say). :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

happy chap aint ya


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> Pokie said:
> 
> 
> > That sentiment recipriocated 100%
> ...


There's no doubt he's an odd one Shawn.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

PhilM said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> > Said Goodbye to my faithful old Honda yesterday :cry2: after 11 years reliable service...
> ...


That's one cool way of disguising a sat dish


----------

